# Be careful with your tractor tires!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, poor pony. Tractor tires are dangerous things to have in the pasture, even for full sized horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Geez! Another proof that horses can be so dumb one can't even think about (and injure self in matter of secs). I'm glad the horse wasn't hurt!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Poor pony!
Doesn't help that I have 2 ads for tractors/tractor tires now D:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I was like  How'd that pony get in there! lol


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

just getting the last morsal of hay LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Gotta love them, they'll turn anything into a self destruct weapon.


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Horses can get themselves into quite some scrapes....

Having a mare: The horse who got its head stuck in a tree | Mail Online


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've seen a nearly identical photo to the one in the OP...only the horse was dead, after suffocating.

And here's a third, that was injured but did not die: 










And two more, with tragic outcomes:



















It's really no laughing matter. Tire feeders kill horses, and it's not like it's that rare of a freak occurence.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Guess we need to find a new way to recycle tractor tires... Nothing is horse/accident proof. I personally would be in a bit of a panic if I went out and found a horse like this. Not a painless way to go for a horse, and they once again prove that nothing is impossible 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

